# Oroklini - Nicosia commute



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi there - I live in Oroklini and work in Nicosia. Usually I commute with my partner, as we both work in Nicosia. However, he will be out of the country for a week in March. 

I've been told service taxis don't run in Oroklini (haven't tried them myself). At the moment, I think my only option is to get a taxi to Larnaca, then service taxi to Nicosia.

Does anyone have any other suggestions? Is there a bus/service taxi/carpool I could use? 

In Nicosia, my office is in Strovolos (left at the Marfin bank lights, just off the highway).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There is a bus service between Oroklini and Nicosia. You have to take a bus from Oroklini to Larnaca then from Larnaca to Nicosia .... but there aren't many buses out of Oroklini and I am not sure that it would be feasible as a way of getting to work as they aren't particularly punctual!


----------

